# Milwaukee reg bubble counter liquid



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi i recently purchased a co2 reg from milwaukee and i wanted to no what kind of liquid to put in the bubble counter.

THANKS

PW


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Any water will do. tank or tap


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Or you could put glycerin in it and not have to worry about evaporation.
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use glycerine too. Some people use mineral oil, I believe.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm gonna use glycerin in my bubble counter, but what is it marketed as? Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Glycerin.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

+1.

Or mineral oil works too. That's what I use. $6.74 for half a gallon. lol.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol, I see, alright. I guess I'll just go to walmart, walgreens, longs, or something like that and ask them for glycerin. I don't plan on using half a gallon though


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Watch out for leakage at the bottom of that bubble counter. Mine leaked, and I couldn't stop the leaking, so I had to remove it. I found that my "evaporation" losses of water from that bubble counter were really minute leakage from the bottom.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, I see. I guess water won't be really too hard to fill up every month at water changes or something, so I'll just use that. I don't want to waste some money and maybe have it spill while I'm filling it up xD


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you keep your C02 canister inside a cabinet, out of direct light, you will not get much evaporation. If its in direct light, or sunlight, or near a source of heat, then you will get much more evaporation.


----------

